# [Trigger Warning] Is it normal that I cant out logic the thoughts?



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

With my existential thoughts its like I know that all the logical evidence points to the fact that they arent true. But its like the logic wont stick. My brain either keeps what ifing or it thinks of a reason why the logic could be wrong. It worries me since I see other people finding relief with logical thinking, that ill always be stuck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

Hosscat said:


> With my existential thoughts its like I know that all the logical evidence points to the fact that they arent true. But its like the logic wont stick. My brain either keeps what ifing or it thinks of a reason why the logic could be wrong. It worries me since I see other people finding relief with logical thinking, that ill always be stuck.


You're missing a huge part in this, and you won't be able to recover until you understand. Healing from dissociative disorders is not about thinking, it's about feeling and learning how to fell again. The feeling side of us is virtually ignored when we're dissociated. As human beings, we're equipped with the ability to 'think' and the ability to 'feel'. We need both to successfully navigate our way through life in a fulfilling way. Ever heard of 'gut feelings'? We don't have gut feelings just for something to talk about. They're a big part of our important guidance system and should not be ignored.

Thinking doesn't process feelings.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't out wit them, just stop caring. I know that makes it sound far, far easier then it is, but you goal shouldn't be proving these thoughts wrong, it should be not caring about them


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont know how to not care, I feel like ive lost my family, I care very much about getting them 'back'. And I feel I cant unless I could somehow know for certain the thought is wrong. But im fully aware that there is no way to be certain. So im just feeling stuck.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the same issue. What thoughts are u having? I keep thinking of how I had no choice to be here and that I was forced into life. Which is true. Why it makes me panic I do.not . I guess cos I never thought it before. Then theres this recurring reminder that I am alive and this is my life. And that makes me panic and feel trapped. Then I think everything I know is learned so I dont know any different. And then somepart of me does not want to be here. Mainly because of the way I'm seeing things. I feel like I'm observing my life and not living it because I'm too aware of my awareness. Anyone else feel this?


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I keep having the what if nothing is really real thought. I know inside that it cant be true, but I dont know how to get over it, or not care about it.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Hosscat said:


> I keep having the what if nothing is really real thought. I know inside that it cant be true, but I dont know how to get over it, or not care about it.


The first step to not caring is not being bothered. If you think it, don't get anxious or afraid about it. When you do, you tell your brain that thought is something it needs to watch out for, and it creates a cycle.

it takes a lot of practice, and this is where distraction is key.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

yes pyrite i agree. Well hosscat its funny because to me that thought isnt scarey... But im sure i have thoughts that dont scare you. If i had that thought u were having which i did before. I would play along wit it. Okay so nothing is real. so what ? .... is it the feeling of panic that comes along with the thought what scares you? Because thats it usually for me. And thats you just attatching fear to the thought. Whether things are real or not doesnt matter because they are real in your reality... Although that might scare you a little. But i know no matter how many times you try to prove things are real and people tell you they are it doesnt matter. Its your fear of the thought you need to get rid of...


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, the panic and the feeling of being alone. I worry the doubt will always be there now, a kind of no going back thing. Im hoping to get to where I just dont think about it much anymore. Im getting to where the anxiety is much less, and since I started work the thought itself is less, but when im with my family or on my days off it still hits me hard.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

yes i understand... u just have to let the feeling be there as hard as it sounds and not fear it..


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Hosscat said:


> Yeah, the panic and the feeling of being alone. I worry the doubt will always be there now, a kind of no going back thing. Im hoping to get to where I just dont think about it much anymore. Im getting to where the anxiety is much less, and since I started work the thought itself is less, but when im with my family or on my days off it still hits me hard.


Sometimes these thoughts aren't the issue themselves, but are an outlet for anxiety.

I had thoughts like this, but they went a way when my anxiety did.

Anxiety is fear without a known cause, but our mind NEEDS a cause for the fear to properly process it, so these thoughts are fabricated as an explanation.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

That makes sense. I always trip up when I have the thoughts but the anxiety isnt so bad. Makes me even more afraid that they arent ever going to go away.


----------

